
Canada is the leader in the size of seed stage deals - IvanSologub
https://sologub.substack.com/p/canada-is-the-leader-in-the-size/comments
======
ashleyreddy
Can someone validate this source? A Canadian here trying to raise money has
been much harder than the USA. I haven't seen deals or valuations anywhere
what the graphs imply. Plus it says per project US but lists the amount in
Euros....

~~~
IvanSologub
Data taken from the Pitchbook tool. The report was prepared for a client from
Europe - I see no problems with the euro.

